# Walleye Pics.



## joseph

lets see some of your guys biggest walleye pics. I caught a 9 lb walleye at the Great Lakes but I don't have a pic. of it yet but it is at home on the wall....it was amazing...lol


----------



## drjongy




----------



## NightWarrior




----------



## Nick Roehl

My brother Nate with a big eye.








This one is the biggest one I got a pic of usually fishin by myself and my pics never turn out that great.








Thought I would throw a bronzeback in the mix.


----------



## gunattic

Here's a pic from an underwater spearfishing tournament last summer.. can't wait for the one this year!! I'm so fired up for getting under the water!!! I think a new speargun is in order too.


----------



## gunattic

oh yeah.. I think that biggest walleye in the pic is really carp wanna be walleye :wink:


----------



## joseph

haha yeah I think the carp is the biggest....lol :sniper:


----------



## goosehunternd

Two pigs One weekend first pic was taken with a camera phone at night didnt turn out to well


----------



## Gooseman678

31'' 
13.1lbs


----------



## averyghg

Gooseman678 said:


> 31''
> 13.1lbs


wow what a fricken PIG!!!

Let me guess, rainy river?


----------



## jwdinius1

not gonna lie, thats the first ppic to jump out at me, all the others are nice fish, but man ghg said it that hing is a frieking pig!!

almost as big as mine huh ghg?


----------



## Gooseman678

Yea she sure was a beauty.

Not the Rainy River. Take another guess.....


----------



## Gooseman678

Heres another pic


----------



## averyghg

id say the columbia but odds are you didn't go way out there, but maybe....

answer me this question and i can probably figure it out a little easier: did you mount it?


----------



## Gooseman678

Released it, needs to be 15 to go on the wall as a replica mount for me.

Nope not the columbia..


----------



## averyghg

Gooseman678 said:


> Released it, needs to be 15 to go on the wall as a replica mount for me.
> 
> Nope not the columbia..


15! wow, then maybe you better head out to the columbia.

Not to many people would release a 13, UNLESS they get to fish an area where there's always big fish caught in the fall AND when you can't keep em over 20" (or 24" i can't remember) hence why think its where you said it wasn't :huh:

im not calling you a liar but if i was you i wouldn't say where i caught a hog like that either. That definitely had to be an adrenaline rush!

Nice work, and when you get that 15 you better post some pics up


----------



## Madison

averyghg said:


> Let me guess, rainy river?


Baased off of the background, definitely not the Rainy..

:wink:


----------



## dblkluk

Tobin....


----------



## boondocks

Goose, The Red River.


----------



## clarkend

12.5 at night









12.4 - 30.5inch in the sunshine


----------



## joseph

haha those are some big *** fish.....lol :toofunny:


----------



## Gooseman678

clarkend--

Looks familiar......

If you can hook up with one and nite its usually a hog!!


----------



## goatboy

*IONK IONK!
Don't know what it weighed, she threw it over board while my buddy went to get the scale after taking the pics! duuoooo







*


----------



## goatboy

*Buddy and mines twin 15s from the big C, it was an insane day!*  
Those other fish look great also! Nice jobs!


----------



## averyghg

goatboy said:


> *IONK IONK!
> Don't know what it weighed, she threw it over board while my buddy went to get the scale after taking the pics! duuoooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is definitelely a MONSTER!!!!


----------



## averyghg

goatboy said:


> *Buddy and mines twin 15s from the big C, it was an insane day!*
> Those other fish look great also! Looks like the eagles nest area to me!
> 
> [img]http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m318/goatboys69/0503240941042.jpg


goatboy, r u the one on the left(KC) or the one on the right? both pigs, nice work!!!!!!


----------



## averyghg

goatboy said:


> Those other fish look great also! Looks like the eagles nest area to me!


There's no way in H3LL if you're referring to the same eagles nest that i think you are


----------



## Gooseman678

goatboy

- That fortpeck??

nice fish!!


----------



## dblkluk

> goatboy
> 
> - That fortpeck??


Columbia river I believe...

Those are pigs...


----------



## goatboy

Nope the Columbia, but this is Peck a few weeks ago, 15.2 lbs thru the ice.  
They just caught an 18.11 where we're headed next week, crossing my fingers! :lol: :lol: 









Not much room left in the ole 5 gallon bucket eh!


----------



## joseph

wow that sucker is a pig.....lol.


----------



## jgat

Holy balls those are some big fish!


----------



## Gooseman678

dblkulk-
What do you say we make a road trip and go get us a few of those big guys?? Or wait.... south to Missouri or Nebraska would work to...?haha


----------



## goosehunternd

threw the ice is where its at!


----------



## Madison

Thats a true fatty for sure!!


----------



## Turner

Clarke, 
Those are some nice fish, your cousin sent me those pics a while ago.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Oh my god... :beer: #%&*


----------

